
A Brain-Computer Interface for Speech - rberger
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/528741/a-speech-synthesizer-direct-to-the-brain/?utm_campaign=newsletters&utm_source=newsletter-daily-all&utm_medium=email&utm_content=20140709
======
jcr
The article gives a link to one paper from last year, but they give the pay-
walled nature.com link when it's available for free on nih.gov

"Functional Organization of Human Sensorimotor Cortex for Speech Articulation"

[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3606666/](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3606666/)

